# Residental Price Package Question



## Vasquez0898 (Mar 13, 2018)

I'm new to this and have the opportunity to get this neighbor driveways. Can someone give me an idea of how much they would charge to plow the 11 driveways in this neighbor and the common sidewalk shoveled (one sided sidewalk). Like a package price for 2"-4", 4"-6",6"-8",8"+. I included a picture of the houses and it is located in New Jersey thanks. I plan on doing it myself and my father. We have two plow trucks so we should have no problem.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Including the road? And they are looking for a price now?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Is that first drive on the right a brick driveway??


----------



## Vasquez0898 (Mar 13, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that first drive on the right a brick driveway??


Yes


----------



## Vasquez0898 (Mar 13, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> Is that first drive on the right a brick driveway??





Randall Ave said:


> Including the road? And they are looking for a price now?


Yea in south Jersey and no road


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

what do you plan on using on the brick driveway???.....Are you shoveling in front of garages and doing the walks at each house?


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Vasquez0898 (Mar 13, 2018)

Defcon 5 said:


> what do you plan on using on the brick driveway???.....Are you shoveling in front of garages and doing the walks at each house?


Probably snow blow or hand shovel the paver driveway. And no, no front sidewalks


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I've only had one customer with a paver patio, they didn't want me to use a 2 stage blower (afraid of scratching it) I used a paddle blower over 2" and shoveled under 2".

That's a lot of driveway to paddle blow.


----------



## Vasquez0898 (Mar 13, 2018)

jonniesmooth said:


> I've only had one customer with a paver patio, they didn't want me to use a 2 stage blower (afraid of scratching it) I used a paddle blower over 2" and shoveled under 2".
> 
> That's a lot of driveway to paddle blow.


So how much would u charge for each driveway forgetting the paver one? 2-4" 4-6", 6-8",8+? Each driveway getting there equal share of sidewalk


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd be at $750 for the drives(including shoveling or blowing in front of garage door) and paddle blowing walks and paddle blowing brick drive. That would be my 1"-3.9" price in WI. Next increment 4"-6.9" was x1.5 of regular price. Then x2 for next increment 7"-9.9" and so on. Should take 1.5-2 Hrs with 2 guys and 2 trucks on a 2-3"er.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Vasquez0898 said:


> So how much would u charge for each driveway forgetting the paver one? 2-4" 4-6", 6-8",8+? Each driveway getting there equal share of sidewalk


2-4"= $60 for the 9 average ones, $75 for the brick and the longer one at the end, or round it up to $700 and divide it equally
4-6"= $80 and $100
6-8"= $100 and $120
8+= $125 and $150
Then I would research my average snowfall and figure out a seasonal monthly price, so I get paid every month Nov.-April no matter if or how much it snows. 
Sell it to them this way; "The seasonal price allows you to budget for our service. Based on our average snowfall your Dec and Jan bills would be about $XXX. The seasonal allows you to even out those payments over the entire season."


----------

